# Rim upgrade question.



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey. I want to put 17's on my 96 200sx. But by just looking in the wheel well it appears as thought the strut/spring thing...( i know very little technical stuff...) well anyway. it looks like it will rub the tire if it is even a little bit bigger. Just by feeling where the inside edge of the tire is and moving up with my hand i hit the strut thing within an inch or two of the tire... Would i need to get different struts or something to get bigger wheels?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Just make sure the offset is correct, and the rim isnt much wider than stock. Ask around to see what widths and offsets others are running.


----------



## 240North60 (Aug 18, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Hey. I want to put 17's on my 96 200sx. But by just looking in the wheel well it appears as thought the strut/spring thing...( i know very little technical stuff...) well anyway. it looks like it will rub the tire if it is even a little bit bigger. Just by feeling where the inside edge of the tire is and moving up with my hand i hit the strut thing within an inch or two of the tire... Would i need to get different struts or something to get bigger wheels?


Just watch your plus sizings, Plus 1 should fit okay, maybye plus two, check out Tire Rack online there's lots of info there for newbies.

Remember because you increase the wheel size say 15 -> 17inch doesn't mean the car will handle better, rotational inerta and unspring weight... unless you are going forged lightweight wheels...


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

*from what i was reading, searching, before I asked the same question*

I found that 17s 205-40-17 will work, but not really a good idea. like said the whole setup of the car wrong change rotational inerta and unspring weight.. if i could back i would get 16s,

then there's the change of the suspension that will be needed also. that's another thing you should look @. Cuz there is a lot of questions ,and many were answered. 

I know you want the new wheels, but do your research, unlike what i did. I have the 17s laying around the house, now.. I got to get a good setup for my b14 sentra. ie.. the height of the front will look higher than the rear, lots of suspension setups to look @, and many are not good for our cars.

there's alot so, read up on it.. i hate to say it, but in like a month. you should be good :cheers: 

good luck


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> Hey. I want to put 17's on my 96 200sx. But by just looking in the wheel well it appears as thought the strut/spring thing...( i know very little technical stuff...) well anyway. it looks like it will rub the tire if it is even a little bit bigger. Just by feeling where the inside edge of the tire is and moving up with my hand i hit the strut thing within an inch or two of the tire... Would i need to get different struts or something to get bigger wheels?


Correct offset of your rims is the key. I ran 17's for years w/ zero problems.
You don't have to change anything to make them fit, but you may want to when you see the resulting wheel well gaps. It's all in the fun of modding a car.


----------



## mudder (Aug 9, 2004)

Unsprung weight is an issue in smaller cars. The heavier wheel/tire you use, the harder your suspension has to work which can make your handling less responsive. If you go with a bigger wheel try to get as light as you can afford.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my 205 40 17's work fine for my car....less roll and better control but the bumpiness is a bit of a pain...the only thing I don't like is the wheel gap but I'm sure a nice set of teins will fix that problem


----------

